# A Colorado woman cited after her pet deer gored a woman walking her dog



## Robert59 (Oct 22, 2020)

A Colorado woman was cited with two misdemeanors for illegally raising a young deer that attacked and gored one of her neighbors, according to state wildlife officials.

The buck attacked a woman walking her dog on Friday in Black Forest north of Colorado Springs, according to a statement from Colorado Parks and Wildlife. The victim said she was surprised when the deer started following her and then knocked her to the ground and gored her with its two-pronged antlers.

https://www.cnn.com/2020/10/21/us/woman-cited-pet-deer-gores-neighbor-trnd/index.html


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 22, 2020)

Now that's scary.

The woman is lucky to be alive.


----------

